# Mise a jour sans CD



## Zenorph (25 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous!
Je viens de remettre en état a Powermac G4 MDD 2003. Il est sous OS 9.2.2. 

1- Est-ce que le fait de mettre à jour vers OS 10.5.8 pourrais régler le soucis de boot de la CG qui n'est pas celle d'origine? 

(La CG d'origine étai un RADEON 9000, elle est morte, j'ai mis un RADEON 9600. Mais, les ports vidéo de sortie ne sont pas les même, et à cause de l'absence de port ADC et de son slot d’alimentation, le Mac ne démarre pas du tout >>Sorte FailSafe je suppose . Il m'a fallut caché au scotch les piste 3 et 11 sur le port AGP, et le mac boot correctement sans soucis).

2-Est-ce que je peut installé la version 10.5.8 sans acheter de cd Retailler original? En téléchargent et en gravant sa doit pouvoir se faire nan? 

Merci bien!
Cordialement!


----------



## Sly54 (25 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

10.5.8 est bien le dernier OS que ces machines acceptent. A voir si tu peux le trouver d'occasion, car Apple ne prévoit pas le téléchargement de son OS (et MacGé non plus ).

Pas d'idée pour ta question relative à la carte graphique.


----------



## Zenorph (25 Octobre 2015)

Merci bien! J'attend de voir pour le soucis de CG...^^
Concernent l’installation de OS 10.5.8, admettons que je possède déjà les système en temps que .ISO ou .DMG, serait-il possible de crée un cd bootable? ou une clé peut être?

Cordialement.


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2015)

Zenorph a dit:


> admettons que je possède déjà les système en temps que .ISO ou .DMG


Ca n'existe pas pour 10.5.8, donc c'est non.

Et ne fais pas allusion à du téléchargement illégal, tu n'auras aucune aide.


----------



## Zenorph (25 Octobre 2015)

^^ OUI... Bien sur... ça n'existe pas...
Bon, bah je vais me débrouillé seul concernant la gravure d'image OS.

En tout cas merci bien pour vos indications!
Cordialement.


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2015)

Zenorph a dit:


> ^^ OUI... Bien sur... ça n'existe pas...


Et oui ça n'existe pas, surtout pour ton modèle. Un peu de lecture sur les caractéristiques techniques... http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac_g4/specs/powermac_g4_1.25_mdd.html

Il n'y a que depuis Lion 10.7 en 2011, que les nouveaux OS X sont dématérialisés sous forme de fichier d'installation contenant un fichier .dmg.


----------



## Zenorph (25 Octobre 2015)

A mais oui, je n’avais spas compris cela comme sa!! Effectivement...
Mais une copie (compression) des fichiers se trouvant sur le CD original d'OS 10.5.8, sa je l'ai...^^ Et je suis sur qu'il y a moyen de me dépatouillé avec ça.

Cordialement.


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2015)

Pas sûr que ca permette de reconnaitre cette carte video qui n'est pas une carte compatible Mac...


----------



## Zenorph (25 Octobre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Pas sûr que ca permette de reconnaitre cette carte video qui n'est pas une carte compatible Mac...


Oui effectivement, rien de sur, mais l'essais ne coût rien^^ Dans tout les cas, la CG est opérationnel avec la petite modif hardware...
Merci.


----------



## Zenorph (25 Octobre 2015)

Une autre question qui me passe par la tête: y a t-il un Utilitaire de Disque" sous OS 9.2.2??


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2015)

oui, mais je ne me rappelle plus si il s'appelle ainsi... peut-être était-ce "SOS disque"

(et on dit MacOS 9.2.2, pas OS 9.2.2)


----------



## Zenorph (25 Octobre 2015)

OUI ça doit être sa, je l'est aperçu! merci!
OUI mon Adjudant-chef AppleManiac Oo'!!! 
On c'est compris, c'est ce qui importe, le reste...

cordialement.


----------



## Yuls (31 Octobre 2015)

Zenorph a dit:


> (La CG d'origine étai un RADEON 9000, elle est morte, j'ai mis un RADEON 9600. Mais, les ports vidéo de sortie ne sont pas les même, et à cause de l'absence de port ADC et de son slot d’alimentation, le Mac ne démarre pas du tout >>Sorte FailSafe je suppose . Il m'a fallut caché au scotch les piste 3 et 11 sur le port AGP, et le mac boot correctement sans soucis).



Faut peut-être flasher cette Radeon 9600 avant de l'utiliser sur ton Mac ?

Tenter aussi un reset CUDA sur la carte mère.


----------



## Zenorph (31 Octobre 2015)

Yuls a dit:


> Faut peut-être flasher cette Radeon 9600 avant de l'utiliser sur ton Mac ?
> 
> Tenter aussi un reset CUDA sur la carte mère.



Absolument!! Le fait de caché les pins 3 et 11 du port AGP ne permet que de shunté le "failsafe" de la CM, l'ordi démarre, mais la CG ne boot pas et donc pas de signale vidéo, il aurait fallu que je la flashé en passant par un vieux PC... Que je n'avais pas!


----------



## Zenorph (31 Octobre 2015)

J'en profite rapidement:
J'ai donc régler mon problème en installent une RADEON 9600 de PowerMac G5! Modification indispensable mais elle boot parfaitement.

Cependant, je suis sous MAC OS 10.3.9, est les versions des logiciels particulièrement Safari, me semble trop vieilles! Safari ram énormément à ouvrir les pages, il n'ouvre pas Youtube... bref, j'ai télécharger Firefox avec Safari, et à la fin du téléchargement il me met "échec de la vérification", pas bien grave..., j'ouvre le fichier DMG, mais la aussi erreurs... Quand je lance l'assistant de MAJ il détecte aucune MAJ...

Des idées?

Merci bien


----------



## KERRIA (31 Décembre 2015)

j'ai deux OSX Léopard disque noir universel, je peux t'en céder un

La Bonne Soirée


----------

